# Soil Too Soft?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> What needs to be done to correct this?


Ayuh,... Regrade it to shed the water...
It needs to run off, not pool, 'n soak in...


----------



## hortman (Nov 8, 2010)

*Soil too soft*

Hello, rjordan. Ken here with The Home Depot in the Chicago area.
I did landscaping for many years. This is what your landscaper should do
when the time comes.
After the yard is tilled, limed, and graded, he or she should remove the
dirt clods, smooth out the soil, and roll the soil with a drum roller. The 
weight of the water inside the drum roller will compress any soft areas
making the surface just right for laying sod. If there are drainage problems
after the sod is down, it could be clay soil. Applying gypsum and mulching
your grass clippings can help with that over time.
The best thing to do before any of this is done is get a soil test. That will
tell you if you have a lot of clay in your soil and the ph will tell you how 
much lime to apply. I hope that helps and keep me posted on how things go. Learn more at,


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks both,
I must admit that the yard does need grading. That may be 75% of the problem. I'll see what the landscaper says to get things corrected beyond that.


----------

